# Florida Haunters informal unofficial tombstone workshop/BBQ



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

Sounds like a good time. Wish I could come. I was their a few days ago attending L6S training. Stayed at the Hampton Inn on Youngerman and attended the training at the Howard Johnson’s on Park. : )


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

Dang, too bad it wasn't this weekend..lol

Last call!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Skull and I are mailing ourselves via Fed Ex, D, so be on the look out for a really big box. LOL.


----------



## Addict (Sep 24, 2007)

Johnny Thunder said:


> Skull and I are mailing ourselves via Fed Ex, D, so be on the look out for a really big box. LOL.


Now Skull that is not going to be much in postage , but you JT WOOHOO that is going to be expensive.


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

Bahahahahaha!!! I wish my boys could be here. How awesome would that be! Landsharks all around!!!!!!!!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh how I wish I could come I am such a huge fan of Ms. Ghostess & her creativity. Also I'm always on for a BBQ I brings racks of ribs & trays of gourmet chocolates!!! Oh yes and some booz!!

the Muffster


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

Oh shucks....... I'm just another haunter, nothing special. My inspiration isn't usually my own, it comes from all the other great haunters out here. 

We had a great time today though, wish y'all coulda been here!


----------

